# mossberg 930 autoloader



## gardenst8hunter (May 17, 2007)

im looking to buy a new shotgun for mostly deer and turkey hunting, and was wondering what people thought about the mossberg 930 autoloader.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 935 and like it to look at it. That's all I have really had time to do with it since I got it. :lol: It was a warranty replacement for a 9200 gone bad. I got the 935 3 days before the season closed.


----------



## orlovski007 (Nov 4, 2006)

the gun i purchased was good for 1 year then it began a series of problems still till this day I would recommend to stay away from mossberg. i also had lots of trouble with getting anywhere with trying to get a new gun or even having it properly checked out. I live in canada and well there might be some servicing issues here that might not apply to the you. Godd luck but honestly take my advice stay away.


----------

